# what do real men prefer?



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

*What so real men prefer?*​
face 2618.98%breasts 1813.14%bum 4532.85%legs 118.03%vagina 75.11%personality 2417.52%mid rift 32.19%other32.19%


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

we all like our girls different dont we?


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

can we put more than one pmsl


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Face. You can get boobs made bigger, and with the right diet/exercise, bums can get tighter.

Face tho. Face is a different story. All good an well slamming a big tittied/tight bummed sex pest in the shadows but who wants to be seen with a girl who has a face for radio.

Depends on the situation, but 9 times out of 10, its the intial face to face and EYES that get things stirring. Start at the eyes, then work your way down for a final rating. This rating will thus decide....keep...or slam and disregard.


----------



## koicarp (Oct 23, 2010)

ok im going to say face .why because they can do so much under the knife now days .so the rest can be cut and tucked and more if needed lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Love myself a nice bum


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Barker said:


> Love myself a nice bum


Why does that not surprise me.

I quite like my women to have a vagina.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

"REAL MEN"

Lol - more irony...........FFS Eric lol lol lol


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

I'll tell you what I like (not sure I'm real enough)

I like a decent looking woman with a bit of loyalty, honour, intelligence, self respect......

"Vagina" lol, yes we all know when you first see a woman - that is soooo on display as to be important


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

used to be **** but that can be found on most fit girls... but i like a good pair to nuzzle/motorboat into


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Uriel said:


> I'll tell you what I like (not sure I'm real enough)
> 
> I like a decent looking woman with a bit of loyalty, honour, intelligence, self respect......
> 
> "Vagina" lol, yes we all know when you first see a woman - that is soooo on display as to be important


you can take the real test if you want?

some dudes might like a women with a particular type of vagina, and its not until they get to see it that they decide whether its the lady for them


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

....u woke up with a chubby eric posting this at 8am....lol


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

mid rift?.....lol


----------



## tom0311 (Nov 17, 2008)

If we can only pick one it has to be face. Who wants a girl with a nice body if she looks like a moose.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ....u woke up with a chubby eric posting this at 8am....lol


more of a lazy lob on

what did you vote?


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Uriel said:


> I'll tell you what I like (not sure I'm real enough)
> 
> I like a decent looking woman with a bit of loyalty, honour, intelligence, self respect......
> 
> "Vagina" lol, yes we all know when you first see a woman - that is soooo on display as to be important


On display or not, it is an absolute prerequisite for me that she has one. No vag, no EMR. Sorry luv, but that's just how I roll.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Was_Eric said:


> more of a lazy lob on
> 
> what did you vote?


didn't ...theres nothing i like on the list  :whistling:


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> didn't ...theres nothing i like on the list  :whistling:


C0ck is definitely missing...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

EssexMalRider said:


> C0ck is definitely missing...


hmmm yes, i wasnt thinking along those lines :innocent:


----------



## Andrew Jacks (Sep 29, 2010)

Personality and money


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

im going to say bum. as i dont look at the book shelf while im poking the fire (if u get me)


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

EssexMalRider said:


> C0ck is definitely *missing*...





Was_Eric said:


> hmmm yes, i wasnt thinking along those lines :innocent:


..let me know when u find it....or add it in.... :lol:


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Pelayo said:


> ..let me know when u find it....or add it in.... :lol:


ill PM lorien and ask him if he can add C0ck to my poll

I can't believe i was so stupid


----------



## empzb (Jan 8, 2006)

real men want it all... :whistling:

I'm a bum man, but tummy, face, personality are all big ones, boobs are good but not too big tbh.

I have strange turn offs with women so girls have to have nice feet, not too big, size 5 = perfect, perfect teeth, nice eyes, and a nice nose. These are too the point that even if say Vanessa Hudgens had size 7 feet or a crooked tooth, I would go off her instantly :blink:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Where is the option

'fcuked if I know, I'm not a real man'

Or are you assuming this board is full of real alpha's


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Wheres the "all of the above" option?

I like them all but lean more towards face, legs & breasts


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> Where is the option
> 
> 'fcuked if I know, I'm not a real man'
> 
> Or are you assuming this board is full of real alpha's


pardon?


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

The title of this thread scares me, you come to a bodybuilding forum, and you ask what real men prefer ? Odd and slightly perverted, I'll go with it though :lol:


----------



## SiPhil (Jun 16, 2010)

B|GJOE said:


> Where is the option
> 
> 'fcuked if I know, I'm not a real man'
> 
> Or are you assuming this board is full of real alpha's


That is assuming the only real men are alpha's.

I don't go for all this alpha sh1t, but if someone called me a beta I'd go up to the nearest self proclaimed alpha , kick the crap out of him and become an alpha.

That's how it works in the wild, is it not?

A woman without a nice face is just a troll with t1ts. So face is my answer.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

EssexMalRider said:


> On display or not, it is an absolute prerequisite for me that she has one. No vag, no EMR. Sorry luv, but that's just how I roll.


Surely the same could be said for all other options on the list though... well... apart from personality of course... or even legs if you're not fussy :lol:

It's a tough one though, I like a slightly curvy/athletic looking woman, so the whole legs, bum, stomach package that does it for me and a cute face is a must... think I've narrowed it down to bum and face... I'll go for bum (that sounds gay) for the purpose of the poll.


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Pretty face

Athletic body

So long as that's sorted then it all comes down to what's going on in their head.

personally.


----------



## strange_days (Aug 6, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Pretty face
> 
> Athletic body
> 
> ...


The ego has landed ! You're back, where you been man ??


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

I voted bum

Gotta have a nice bum


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Pretty face, nice skin, nice smokes, takes it up the ass and has an easy going personality!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Cannot comment as i am not a real man, i am 100% fake.


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> Pretty face, nice skin, nice smokes, takes it up the ass and has an easy going personality!


 :lol: :lol: you had to add that bit in there didnt you!! FILTH

(thats why i love you though mwahahahaha REOW bumpies)


----------



## Syko (May 18, 2010)

DB said:


> Pretty face, nice skin, nice smokes, *takes it up the ass *and has an easy going personality!


I thought thats what the "nice bum" option ment :laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

cecil_sensation said:


> im going to say bum. as i dont look at the book shelf while im poking the fire (if u get me)


clearly your missus feels the same way


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem said:


> clearly your missus feels the same way


PWND! :lol:

If the personality doesn't spark and at least indicate she's an adventurous minx, then I am not interested. That said, I do like a nice pair of legs.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

i said personality as my mrs is hot but if she didnt have the personality she does it would not have worked, she is my best friend and lover so i need personality if she was burned in a fire she would be ugly but id still love er and see her beauty in her personality. so for me personality is a huge deal.

iv had hot birds in the past who's personality didnt mach them and it didnt work..... im just lucky with my mrs i guess


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

I pressed face without seeing personality, but it should be a multi where we could choose 3 or 4... Personally i think personality is the most important but every one of them is important imo, i wouldn't date who wasn't top notch.. kinda vain but i wouldn't want anyone to say / think "yeah his birds ok" but im a perfectionist.. if i met an amazing girl who didn't meet the criteria i would just be really close friends with her, even sleep with her or whatever but wouldn't have a girl as a 'gf' unless she was all of the above.. but then again im young so my opinion is not that experienced.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Jem said:


> clearly your missus feels the same way





Gym Bunny said:


> PWND! :lol:
> 
> If the personality doesn't spark and at least indicate she's an adventurous minx, then I am not interested. That said, I do like a nice pair of legs.


Whats with the PWND comment:confused1: :confused1:

And why you witches posting on a thread about "what do real men prefer"?? :confused1:

Women, Cant keep your big fat noses out

Always got to have an opinion, even when does not concern you:whistling:

 (token smiley, in case the rest of the disgruntled Coven gang up on me LMFAO)


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ps

Not that I dont think this thread, as all of Was_erics threads, is utter [email protected]


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Love a nice back end me. :thumbup1: Something to grab hold of.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

DB said:


> Pretty face, nice skin, nice smokes, *takes it up the ass *and has an easy going personality!


 :lol:

This too, i would never get with a girl who was boring sexually.. if i ever come across a girl who is boring sexually then i end it straight away, sounds terrible but im high maintenance when it comes to sex.. here's a funny yet bad example. Was chatting to a girl for a while, she really liked me i thought she was nice etc, anyway after a while we were texting about meeting up for a drink and stuff (sex was on the cards) had planned to meet.

Anyway got in to the text convo of sex and what kinda stuff we are in to, and she replied "Well i don't do oral, no anal, no doggie style or anything like that just missionary position and kisses under the blanket" Anyway i just said fair enough but next day text her "hey sarah not gonna be able to meet you, im seeing my ex again i hope you understand" she had no choice but to say ok but she then text me when drunk saying whats the real reason?

I was quite abrupt and text back saying "Sarah no offence but you will *never* keep a boyfriend without at least giving head, its basic level stuff sarah your wasting my time" she was offended of corse but i was just telling her the truth! Only muppets would get with a girl like that imo. She text me in the week saying ok she will suck me off if thats what i want but i replied, "sorry lost interest now but we can be mates"if i had as sex with her it would probably of been awkward as fcuk as she wasn't of the same mind frame and not confident. God a girl not giving head? Its part of their heritage :tongue:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The Raptor said:


> God a girl not giving head? Its part of their heritage :tongue:


Yup girls need to give good head, I'm lucky my bird is never shy in the department, I wind her up and say its cause she is from Jersey, that her nan used to suck off the German soldiers during the occupation to get more rations pmsl and she gets it from her heritage


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ps
> 
> Not that I dont think this thread, as all of Was_erics threads, is utter [email protected]


youre my biggest fan, check out whos threads you've posted most on

i think maybe you enjoy me too much


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

tom0311 said:


> If we can only pick one it has to be face. Who wants a girl with a nice body if she looks like a moose.


LOL this made me laugh :lol: :lol: xxx



cecil_sensation said:


> im going to say bum. as i dont look at the book shelf while im poking the fire (if u get me)


And this implies that your a one trick pony, that you only like to give it from behind?? Veryyyy boring lol :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## jay631 (Oct 2, 2010)

I wanted to vote for at least 3!!! vag, face and bum!!


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

There shoudl be an option......... Girls that DONT whore themselves about on internet forums ................. 

leading off from the other female journal/male comments thread


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> There shoudl be an option......... Girls that DONT whore themselves about on internet forums .................
> 
> leading off from the other female journal/male comments thread


Pot....kettle.....Black? :tongue:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> Whats with the PWND comment:confused1: :confused1:
> 
> And why you witches posting on a thread about "what do real men prefer"?? :confused1:
> 
> ...


Biggest question is how the fook did you manage to get access to a 'real men' thread ? :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:

(token smilie for sensitive souls >>> :cool2: )


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Magic Torch said:


> Pot....kettle.....Black? :tongue:


as said in a previous thread i was after one person in particular and i got what i wanted........ so comments like that are irrelevant, i actually have a training and competing interest hence the reason i joined not just to get attention and not putting half naked attempt at modelling pics in my profile for everyone to see and comment on to make me feel special..........


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

MissBC said:


> as said in a previous thread i was after one person in particular and i got what i wanted........ so comments like that are irrelevant, i actually have a training and competing interest hence the reason i joined not just to get attention and not putting half naked attempt at modelling pics in my profile for everyone to see and comment on to make me feel special..........


U frogot the [/RANT] :lol: and I have no idea who your referring too PMSL


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

bum


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> bum


Back on topic I see.

I concur. Bum.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

LOL just answering the question  why women are posting in here is beyond me  i bet you all got nice bums though so no problem (following on from JW's thread the other day looooool)


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

BigDom86 said:


> LOL just answering the question  why women are posting in here is beyond me  i bet you all got nice bums though so no problem (following on from JW's thread the other day looooool)


I thought this was how its done?

I mean the "what do girls prefer?" thread was voted and decided upon by men soooooo........



KatBelle said:


> LOL this made me laugh :lol: :lol: xxx


Yeah we've all had a laugh recently too......

 xxx


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i didnt see the what girls prefer thread i am sorry  in that case the more women the merrier. being a bum-girl yourself zara your welcome lol


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

in this order....

feet (yep - im a perv!)

eyes

smile

thighs


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

a.notherguy said:


> in this order....
> 
> feet (yep - im a perv!)
> 
> ...


it rhymes


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

theres no short or tall in the options?not that i have any wierd

freak like fettish.


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

mal said:


> theres no short or tall in the options?not that i have any wierd
> 
> freak like fettish.


do you like them short or tall?


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

LOL I agree with face, you can change everything else but if you have an ugly face not much you can do lol!! xxx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Back on topic to your likes anal etc LOL


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

What does being a real man involve?

Just making sure i can comment on this thread before i do....


----------



## Tatlock (Oct 1, 2009)

Boobs,ass,legs........Couldn't possabley just chose one

Face though proberly


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

KatBelle said:


> LOL I agree with face, you can change everything else but if you have an ugly face not much you can do lol!! xxx


 :lol: :lol:

true as people say 'cant polish a turd' LOL

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

shouldnt everyone be voting vagina as thats the ultimate goal really? a bit of vag. maybe some bumpies lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> true as people say 'cant polish a turd' LOL
> 
> :lol: :lol:


Course you can


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> shouldnt everyone be voting vagina as thats the ultimate goal really? a bit of vag. maybe some bumpies lol


bumpies??? how dare you steal my word :cursing:

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

awesome



mikex101 said:


> Course you can


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

an attractive, yet well-rounded and level-headed young lady for me please.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> true as people say 'cant polish a turd' LOL
> 
> :lol: :lol:


You can they proved it on myth busters I think it was!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

MissBC said:


> bumpies??? how dare you steal my word :cursing:
> 
> :laugh::laugh:


haha im still yet to persuade someone into bumpies :thumb:

how did DB sway you? or was it you who did the swaying:thumbup1:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> LOL I agree with face, you can change everything else but if you have an ugly face not much you can do lol!! xxx


Oh you've deleted your post ? I was gonna ask [because today is the first Ive heard of it...] if it was you that has sent the clips out that people are talking about ? because if so - that's why you are being picked out - entirely up to you if you want to send squirting vids out - but people on a forum will talk amongst themselves about it. You have to understand that one ?

People will rip the p!ss for that reason and also because you are sexualising the forum - not that we dont all like banter and flirting with pals etc ...but when other females strive to maintain their right to post here because they train - not because they are looking for a [email protected] with a wannabe bber.

Once you have access to the AL - this wont be an issue - just the incessant kisses at the end of posts and stuff - we struggle with them a touch


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

lmao


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> true as people say 'cant polish a turd' LOL
> 
> :lol: :lol:


PMSL!! exactly the saying I was looking for lol :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

A squirter for me  xxxxxxx


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

me too lol

not fussy tho lol

looks dont matter

and nope im not a ugly fukka lol i just dont care too much

unless there realy bad


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yeh i love smaller girls. i like average sized breasts and a nice bum, not a fan of big boobs at all.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Love how the girls have got their backs up cos someone is in "their" territory.

In fairness, the last two days have been my fav on the forum since starting all that time ago (all of 5 months ago!)


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> A squirter for me  xxxxxxx


 :001_tt2:


----------



## glasgow_mm (Apr 13, 2009)

face

nice teeth

legs and bum also


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Bum and boob man myself,


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

Eyes, face, bum & feet. In that order. However, if we are talking about a woman you would spend your life with, personality over rules all.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Dirty mind and loose morals will do me!


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

face,

no point spending hours in the gym etc trying to get your body all fit when you have a dog off a face....

even a chubby bird with a pretty face is more attractive than a thin bird with a rough face....


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

has Katbelle just been owned a bit?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Well personally I think all videos of a squirting nature should be cherished and welcomed. Ladies feel free to PM with your squirting videos! I wont judge, I'll only enjoy the fine art that it is.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

what are you playing at hamster, dont be a knob


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

gym rat said:


> what are you playing at hamster, dont be a knob


where the hell did that come from?

i'm just commenting on Jem's post.

nowt to do with me!


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> Well personally I think all videos of a squirting nature should be cherished and welcomed. Ladies feel free to PM with your squirting videos! I wont judge, I'll only enjoy the fine art that it is.


yeah me too


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Jem said:


> Oh you've deleted your post ? I was gonna ask [because today is the first Ive heard of it...] if it was you that has sent the clips out that people are talking about ? because if so - that's why you are being picked out - entirely up to you if you want to send squirting vids out - but people on a forum will talk amongst themselves about it. You have to understand that one ?
> 
> People will rip the p!ss for that reason and also because you are sexualising the forum - not that we dont all like banter and flirting with pals etc ...but when other females strive to maintain their right to post here because they train - not because they are looking for a [email protected] with a wannabe bber.
> 
> Once you have access to the AL - this wont be an issue - just the incessant kisses at the end of posts and stuff - we struggle with them a touch


Sorry I deleted it because didnt want to cause a fuss in threads etc...but no idea what the clips are, but I definitely havent sent any!! And would totally understand why I was being targeted if I had! 

And I'm by no means trying to sexualise this forum, I'm just having a laugh with people like everyone else is. And as I said in the other post, I actually do have an interest in training I'm not here to find a shag or anything of the sort lol

And as for the kisses at the end of posts thats just how I am, I'm a nice person and put them on for both men and women lol Surely you arent saying I should change my personality and the way I post to please everyone else??

And any chance I can see this video?? :lol: :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> has Katbelle just been owned a bit?


How old are you?? LOL I havent been owned at all hunni :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KatBelle said:


> Sorry I deleted it because didnt want to cause a fuss in threads etc...but no idea what the clips are, but I definitely havent sent any!! And would totally understand why I was being targeted if I had!
> 
> And I'm by no means trying to sexualise this forum, I'm just having a laugh with people like everyone else is. And as I said in the other post, I actually do have an interest in training I'm not here to find a shag or anything of the sort lol
> 
> ...


F.uck em kat!!

Nice carpet by the way :thumb:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KatBelle said:


> How old are you?? LOL I havent been owned at all hunni :lol: :lol: :lol:


Bet you would want to be though. Tied to every corner of the bed!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Bet you would want to be though. Tied to every corner of the bed!!


Now that id like to see :lol: :bounce:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> How old are you?? LOL I havent been owned at all hunni :lol: :lol: :lol:


sorry it was childish.

but although it's been suggested, i had absolutely nothing to do with it being leaked (pardon the pun, given the apparent content of the vid.)

any mod can see everything i've ever said, including PM's etc

want to clear that up.


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Bet you would want to be though. Tied to every corner of the bed!!


I'm getting hard just reading these posts


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

hang on, have i just been owned?


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

fuk em Kat

nowt wrong with being nice...


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

hamsternuts said:


> sorry it was childish.
> 
> but although it's been suggested, i had absolutely nothing to do with it being leaked (pardon the pun, given the apparent content of the vid.)
> 
> ...


What are you on mate???

TRy fck things up more eh


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Ha ha this thread has cheered me up immensely...I'm sure it wasn't meant to though....:laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> sorry it was childish.
> 
> but although it's been suggested, i had absolutely nothing to do with it being leaked (pardon the pun, given the apparent content of the vid.)
> 
> ...


????

clear what up.

(i say put a towel down, then no one needs to clean up!!)


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

jw007 said:


> What are you on mate???
> 
> TRy fck things up more eh


WHAT?

i didn't fvck anything up!!!

explain how i did!


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

hamsternuts said:


> sorry it was childish.
> 
> but although it's been suggested, i had absolutely nothing to do with it being leaked (pardon the pun, given the apparent content of the vid.)
> 
> ...


Nothing to do with what being leaked?? I dont know what your on about the min?? lol and no worries xx



vlb said:


> fuk em Kat
> 
> nowt wrong with being nice...


Exactly  xxx



jw007 said:


> What are you on mate???
> 
> TRy fck things up more eh


Fck what up more?? could someone please tell me whats going on :confused1: :confused1: xxx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KatBelle said:


> Nothing to do with what being leaked?? I dont know what your on about the min?? lol and no worries xx
> 
> Exactly  xxx
> 
> Fck what up more?? could someone please tell me whats going on :confused1: :confused1: xxx


Really kat??? :confused1: :lol:


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> Nothing to do with what being leaked?? I dont know what your on about the min?? lol and no worries xx
> 
> Exactly  xxx
> 
> Fck what up more?? could someone please tell me whats going on :confused1: :confused1: xxx


yeah i'd like to know to as it happens.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

KatBelle said:



> Sorry I deleted it because didnt want to cause a fuss in threads etc...but no idea what the clips are, but I definitely havent sent any!! And would totally understand why I was being targeted if I had!
> 
> And I'm by no means trying to sexualise this forum, I'm just having a laugh with people like everyone else is. And as I said in the other post, I actually do have an interest in training I'm not here to find a shag or anything of the sort lol
> 
> ...


PMSL - well that's what I have heard today, although no one named you directly ! - so I thought I would ask directly rather than all these chinese whispers. Shut everyone up wont it ? 

LOL I can live with the kisses - just combined with squirting vids it was funny.

Incidentally - I still dunno who has the vid ? I might pick up some tips meself if people werent being so mysterious all of a sudden :thumb:

Oh and I send kisses ...just not "xXx" <<<< coz that means "I wanna fook yer brains oot" ...and I havent found anyone to send that to at the minute [other than LA but she's rejected me LMAO]

Nice one kat :tongue: x


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Kat, i dont suppose you have a twin sister do you???

That would prob. explain the confusion.


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

jw007 said:


> What are you on mate???
> 
> TRy fck things up more eh


 :whistling: :lol: :lol: ....hmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jem said:


> :whistling: :lol: :lol: ....hmmmm :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is this you implying that jw007 was the one that dropped a hint.

xXx


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

now that all the bitching is subsiding, can you get back in the ****ing kitchen

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Jem said:


> Oh and I send kisses ...just not "xXx" <<<< coz that means "I wanna fook yer brains oot" ...


It does????

Oops...... :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

vlb said:


> now that all the bitching is subsiding, can you get back in the ****ing kitchen
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Beklet said:


> It does????
> 
> Oops...... :whistling: :laugh:


Yeah I was thinking that Vin Diesel in that movie is going to get a big surprise.... lol


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


dont encourage me mate or you dont know what might happen

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Really kat??? :confused1: :lol:


Yes really would love to know whats going on, even better see whatever clip it is?? xx



Jem said:


> PMSL - well that's what I have heard today, although no one named you directly ! - so I thought I would ask directly rather than all these chinese whispers. Shut everyone up wont it ?
> 
> LOL I can live with the kisses - just combined with squirting vids it was funny.
> 
> ...


Yeah asking directly will definitely stop it lol... I dont know anything about squirting videos, so whoever has one and is hinting at it being me should kindly step forward and let everyone know what their on about!!

The kisses are just me being nice, definitely not a hint that I want to fck anyone lol never realised it would cause a problem or would annoy people? :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Is this you implying that jw007 was the one that dropped a hint.
> 
> xXx


Nope !

smilification causes misunderstandings though eh :lol: :lol: :lol: ....perhaps we should ban them and just kiss instead

I vote for the "x mwah x" stylie being adopted in force :thumb:



vlb said:


> now that all the bitching is subsiding, can you get back in the ****ing kitchen
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


I keep trying to ignore you - but you are a constant source of irritation - bit like thrush :cool2:



Beklet said:


> It does????
> 
> Oops...... :whistling: :laugh:


sure we have discussed this at length previously bex LMAO - cant see that being your style anyway 

LOL @ grey !


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

seems a bit more lively in here than the critique my bench press technique thread


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

am i in the clear yet? :crying:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

well this thread has certainly developed nicely since I saw it this morning :thumb:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Kat, i dont suppose you have a twin sister do you???
> 
> That would prob. explain the confusion.


If you have the video or have seen it then I think you should send it my way so I can see?? and no deffo no twin sisters LOL xx


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Jem said:


> I keep trying to ignore you - but you are a constant source of irritation - bit like thrush :cool2:


:laugh:


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> Yes really would love to know whats going on, even better see whatever clip it is?? xx
> 
> Yeah asking directly will definitely stop it lol... I dont know anything about squirting videos, so whoever has one and is hinting at it being me should kindly step forward and let everyone know what their on about!!
> 
> The kisses are just me being nice, definitely not a hint that I want to fck anyone lol never realised it would cause a problem or would annoy people? :lol: :lol: xx


powerhouse seems to be referring to your home furnishings a lot - we should ask him :lol: :lol: :lol:

and it's not fair if people are accusing you of this and it isnt true so yes whoever has the vids should step forward :thumb:


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

1russ100 said:


> seems a bit more lively in here than the critique my bench press technique thread


nothing to see here guys... can you all move along to Russ's thread please :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> haha im still yet to persuade someone into bumpies :thumb:
> 
> how did DB sway you? or was it you who did the swaying:thumbup1:


hehehehehe well the thought was in my mind but DB just brought it out in me! LOL......... however on one of our first 'snuggle sessions' LMAO he did just shove it in there with no prior warning, you should have seen my face mg:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

2004mark said:


> nothing to see here guys... can you all move along to Russ's thread please :lol:


ha ha


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jem said:


> *powerhouse seems to be referring to your home furnishings a lot - we should ask him* :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> and it's not fair if people are accusing you of this and it isnt true so yes whoever has the vids should step forward :thumb:


You seem very fast to point the finger Jem.

Whats that all about ey!! :cool2: (thats a poker face, not a cool man face)


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You seem very fast to point the finger Jem.
> 
> Whats that all about ey!! :cool2: (thats a poker face, not a cool man face)


you really dont want me poking my finger in your direction Lady GaGa :lol: :lol:...if I had squirts I would share ok - I just dont fooking have the squirts ffs :cursing: :lol: :lol:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You seem very fast to point the finger Jem.
> 
> Whats that all about ey!! :cool2: (*thats a poker face, not a cool man face*)


That's definately a cool man face lol. This is more of a "ppp poker face pp poker face"  haha


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I had the squits once. It wasn't nice.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

aa_sexy said:


> That's definately a cool man face lol. This is more of a "ppp poker face pp poker face"  haha


Do one luv!!


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

YetiMan said:


> I had the squits once. It wasn't nice.


She is very hot though












KatBelle said:


> Yes really would love to know whats going on, even better see whatever clip it is?? xx


Hi xXx :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Jem said:


> you really dont want me poking my finger in your direction Lady GaGa :lol: :lol:...if I had squirts I would share ok - I just dont fooking have the squirts ffs :cursing: :lol: :lol:


Where are my "xXx"


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> I had the squits once. It wasn't nice.


bum wees?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

YetiMan said:


> I had the squits once. It wasn't nice.


aye well told ye before - it's all the nandos thor ...speaking of which - I can eat freely now :thumb: >>>xx<<<<<< :bounce:


----------



## aa_sexy (Aug 23, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Do one luv!!


Do one yourself!!! :laugh:


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

Depressed said:


> She is very hot though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is that? :whistling:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

Jem said:


> I keep trying to ignore you - but you are a constant source of irritation - bit like thrush :cool2:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

MissBC said:


> bum wees?


Bumpwies?

:lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> Bumpwies?
> 
> :lol:


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

nlr said:


> Who is that? :whistling:


to be fair most chicks spend hours a week in the gym to TRY and look like that

:lol: :lol:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> hehehehehe well the thought was in my mind but DB just brought it out in me! LOL......... however on one of our first 'snuggle sessions' LMAO he did just shove it in there with no prior warning, you should have seen my face mg:


You knew it was coming don't try that!! lol We discussed it! It was tight as tho :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Jem xXx I'm sure I've told you that before as well 

Also, if there is a squirting video being sent round, why don't I have a copy yet? I shall sulk muchly.

*sulk*

So there :tt2:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> You knew it was coming don't try that!! lol We discussed it! It was tight as tho :lol:


discussed it yes..... agreed to it NOT on the second date


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

YetiMan said:


> I had the squits once. It wasn't nice.


It's not you that's been staring in these vids is it :lol: If so I no longer want a copy !


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> discussed it yes..... agreed to it NOT on the second date


It wasn't the second date it was much later, at least a month into it! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

MissBC said:


> discussed it yes..... agreed to it NOT YET


Does that fly as consent nowadays??

Cool, ive got some women to go find!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

DB said:


> You knew it was coming don't try that!! lol We discussed it! It was tight as tho :lol:





MissBC said:


> discussed it yes..... agreed to it NOT on the second date





DB said:


> It wasn't the second date it was much later, at least a month into it! :lol:


Could you please stop talking about your anal sex...

Beside DB already showed us the video ages ago!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

DB said:


> It wasn't the second date it was much later, at least a month into it! :lol:


defo not a month cause i wouldnt have been as shocked by it after a month as i came to learn how filthy you were pretty fast and how much you liked bumpies


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Could you please stop talking about your anal sex...
> 
> Beside DB already showed us the video ages ago!! :lol: :lol:


well if this is the case then it will be some other girl in them!!


----------



## paul harris (Nov 4, 2010)

bum and legs


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Could you please stop talking about your anal sex...
> 
> Beside DB already showed us the video ages ago!! :lol: :lol:


No you fool TS, when he said he was fcuking a kiwi he didn't actually mean a New Zealander, think Kai Green and his grapefruit!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

My new fave thread.


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

Jem wtf is your problem your making yourself look like a jealous bitch....you upset that another girl is getting attention on here or summet ???


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Ak_88 said:


> No you fool TS, when he said he was fcuking a kiwi he didn't actually mean a New Zealander, think Kai Green and his grapefruit!


 :lol: :lol: now thats CLASSIC............ very well said, no wonder he doesnt like kiwifruit anymore


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

MissBC said:


> :lol: :lol: now thats CLASSIC............ very well said, no wonder he doesnt like kiwifruit anymore


Hey hey hey.,. Never really liked Kiwi fruit and there aint no vid up!! :lol:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

D92 said:


> Jem wtf is your problem your making yourself look like a jealous bitchy cnut....you upset that another girl is getting attention on here or summet ???


Harsh but possibly true,

Load of fvcking moaning about nothing.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

D92 said:


> Jem wtf is your problem your making yourself look like a jealous bitchy cnut....you upset that another girl is getting attention on here or summet ???


Ouchhhhhhhhhh!!!

:lol: :lol:

I've already mentioned it, the witch hunt is embarrassing considering all the girls have already done the same and most have been targets of witch hunts already!


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

DB said:


> Ouchhhhhhhhhh!!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> I've already mentioned it, the witch hunt is embarrassing considering all the girls have already done the same and most have been targets of witch hunts already!


does that stuff really go on?

can you spill the beans?


----------



## Squeeeze (Oct 2, 2007)

DB said:


> Pretty face, nice skin, *nice smokes*, takes it up the ass and has an easy going personality!


Someone explain what DB means by "nice smokes", is it cockney rhyming slang?


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

D92 said:


> Jem wtf is your problem your making yourself look like a jealous bitch....you upset that another girl is getting attention on here or summet ???


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

the bit where you called me a **** was better though - why edit ....love a bit of aggression from a man me - give as good as I get as well


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Smokes = Titties


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Squeeeze said:


> Someone explain what DB means by "nice smokes", is it cockney rhyming slang?


Nice breasts! not sure where it comes from and na its not cockney slang


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

db

can you put away your muscles please they are making me feel inadequate. i would be gratefull if you cold cover up as much as possible in the interests of equality. its not fair that us fuglies dont get the attention we crave.....

thanks


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Initially with me it is about physical attraction which means:

1. Pretty face.

2. Nice body (doesnt have to be amazing though such as figure model standard, but just a nice well looked after body to show she is healthy and takes care of herself).

Then it is all about personality.

So i put personality as my choice.

Also i guess it helps if the person is educated. Not necessarily to phd level lol, but relatively decent education and common sense.

Nothing is worse than finding a girl physically attractive and then going out on a date, only to be feeling like you want to say 'im just gonna go to the toilet' and instead run off as fast as you can outside the bar and get the closest taxi straight home!

If she is very dizzy or as some girls like to say 'hey im blonde' or some other rubbish like that, then it totally ruins the personality. You cant have a conversation with them, you cant be on the same level, you cant connect properly. In which case, sadly, for most men they are good for one thing which would be fullfilling the sexual role. If you are a guy who is looking for more, or sex with someone who you have a special connection with (the best type of sex imo) then personality and education/common sense/manners etc play the biggest role.


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Just stumbled accross this thread after a hard days work and, unless I'm confused , there's a suggestion that sexual videos have been exchanged? Or is that a joke?

If my understanding is correct, surely the person receiving the video should maintain confidentiality and not share it with other members?

I've read most of the posts but still feel confused.... :confused1:


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Katy said:


> I've read most of the posts but still feel confused.... :confused1:


Dont worry, i dont think your the only one


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

mikex101 said:


> Dont worry, i dont think your the only one


x2


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Katy said:


> Just stumbled accross this thread after a hard days work and, unless I'm confused , there's a suggestion that sexual videos have been exchanged? Or is that a joke?
> 
> If my understanding is correct, surely the person receiving the video should maintain confidentiality and not share it with other members?
> 
> I've read most of the posts but still feel confused.... :confused1:


I can explain this now that I know what's going on...

I've been speaking to a guy on here for a while and really liked him.... after a while it got on to all things sexual, and we exchanged some pics...personal pics that I took thinking that I could 100% trust,which is weird for me but I really liked the guy, very naive of me looking back, but for some reason I thought he was a really nice guy. After a while of us exchanging some pics, he sent me some videos of himself... and I stupidly did some too... the worst of it is, I didnt feel at all comfortable with it because I generally dont trust men... so doing it was me attempting to trust again. And he knew that, he knew exactly how I felt about it and he promised and swore he wouldnt show anyone anything that it was for just me and him to enjoy, which blatantly is how it should be. He even went as far as to say he prided himself on his honesty and that he would never do anything like that.

And even when this was all first mentioned I was still naive enough to think theres no way he could of been that nasty and sick to do something like that, which was I said I didnt know what was going on.

I'm really gutted about it, because if you asked all the other men on this forum if they had seen personal pics or vids of me before now I know for a fact they would say no because thats not what I'm here for, and its actually made me feel sick that someone I liked and thought liked me could do that.

Moral of the story?? you can trust no one but yourself!

Hope that explains it for you chick :thumb: :thumb : xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Name and shame him!

If vids/pics are sent, they are sent in confidence. I wonder how many people respect this and how many post them up in the Male Animal?


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

KatBelle said:


> I can explain this now that I know what's going on...
> 
> I've been speaking to a guy on here for a while and really liked him.... after a while it got on to all things sexual, and we exchanged some pics...personal pics that I took thinking that I could 100% trust,which is weird for me but I really liked the guy, very naive of me looking back, but for some reason I thought he was a really nice guy. After a while of us exchanging some pics, he sent me some videos of himself... and I stupidly did some too... the worst of it is, I didnt feel at all comfortable with it because I generally dont trust men... so doing it was me attempting to trust again. And he knew that, he knew exactly how I felt about it and he promised and swore he wouldnt show anyone anything that it was for just me and him to enjoy, which blatantly is how it should be. He even went as far as to say he prided himself on his honesty and that he would never do anything like that.
> 
> ...


youve been burnt mate, but you can trust people


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> Name and shame him!
> 
> If vids/pics are sent, they are sent in confidence. I wonder how many people respect this and how many post them up in the Male Animal?


I wonder too, I reckon that he thought that he wouldnt be found out, and that maybe I had sent them to others, but he was very wrong because I've never sent pictures or videos like that before it was a first for me and definitely a last... Just think its sick especially when they know that you have a hard time trusting people anyways :confused1:

And I would name and shame him, but I'm scared that I find out he's done this loads, because its gutting enough that he's done it but if I found out he was someone who did that to everyone and I got taken in I would be more gutted... I'm too nice to people I think! :lol:

xxx


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

DB said:


> Hey hey hey.,. Never really liked Kiwi fruit and there aint no vid up!! :lol:


That you remember :whistling:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> youve been burnt mate, but you can trust people


Its really hard though, because when i do put my trust into people I get burnt every time, and I'm not meaning pics there I mean friendships or boyfriends... Fck knows why, but I just think its wrong for people to betray trust in that way. Men are different I guess, but I really think that telling people or showing people things that go on between two people is really childish to be honest and a little sad... never mind though I'm sure I'm not the first its been done to and I wont be the last likely. But I've learned my lesson for definite :thumb: :thumb : xxx


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> *Its really hard though, because when i do put my trust into people I get burnt every time*, and I'm not meaning pics there I mean friendships or boyfriends... Fck knows why, but I just think its wrong for people to betray trust in that way. Men are different I guess, but I really think that telling people or showing people things that go on between two people is really childish to be honest and a little sad... never mind though I'm sure I'm not the first its been done to and I wont be the last likely. But I've learned my lesson for definite :thumb: :thumb : xxx


Maybe if you didn't send personal pics/videos of yourself to people you barely know they would respect you more???

Just saying


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

KatBelle said:


> I wonder too, I reckon that he thought that he wouldnt be found out, and that maybe I had sent them to others, but he was very wrong because I've never sent pictures or videos like that before it was a first for me and definitely a last... Just think its sick especially when they know that you have a hard time trusting people anyways :confused1:
> 
> And I would name and shame him, but I'm scared that I find out he's done this loads, because its gutting enough that he's done it but if I found out he was someone who did that to everyone and I got taken in I would be more gutted... I'm too nice to people I think! :lol:
> 
> xxx


IMHO I think the guy is very very very contrite right now and genuinely feels like he has let you down... I think what has happened has been an appalling spectacle (not the leaking of the vid or any said vid itself if indeed it exists, but the witch hunt that is going on... so what if a person is not a full on bber doesnt mean they cannot be hot)... and tbh as long as you are having fun doing what youre doing and its not hurting anyone else then fvck it... more power to ya... (that goes for all, I am NOT I repeat NOT after anyones knickers... well ok maybe DBs but thats it.... oh and JWs...  )


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> I am NOT I repeat NOT after anyones knickers... *well ok maybe DBs but thats it*.... oh and JWs...  )


 i would advise you against that... u havent seen or caught a wif of them


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

scottish676 said:


> Maybe if you didn't send personal pics/videos of yourself to people you barely know they would respect you more???
> 
> Just saying


dont listen to him Katbelle i promise if you send me videos of a sexual nature i will respect you.  :whistling:


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

scottish676 said:


> Maybe if you didn't send personal pics/videos of yourself to people you barely know they would respect you more???
> 
> Just saying


Yeah point there but tbh I say why not... if you want to then do... as long as it doesnt hurt anyone, and perhaps some ground rules should be laid...


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

KatBelle said:


> Its really hard though, because when i do put my trust into people I get burnt every time, and I'm not meaning pics there I mean friendships or boyfriends... Fck knows why, but I just think its wrong for people to betray trust in that way. Men are different I guess, but I really think that telling people or showing people things that go on between two people is really childish to be honest and a little sad... never mind though I'm sure I'm not the first its been done to and I wont be the last likely. But I've learned my lesson for definite :thumb: :thumb : xxx


dont be too hard on yourself, to be trusting is a nice quality to have


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

MissBC said:


> i would advise you against that... u havent seen or caught a whif of them


LMAO... point taken Bri... we talking nuclear containment type stuff... lol...



vlb said:


> dont listen to him Katbelle i promise if you send me videos of a sexual nature i will respect you.  :whistling:


But you never even called me the next morning so how can we trust you...


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> Maybe if you didn't send personal pics/videos of yourself to people you barely know they would respect you more???
> 
> Just saying


Hang on a minute, I've done this once and once only! I dont make a habit of it, and I didnt just randomly start sending these pics straight away we had spoke for a while. And I actually really liked the guy, and I dont think there is anything wrong with having fun in that way, its just I unfortunately put my trust into the wrong person...more fool me. xx



Greyphantom said:


> IMHO I think the guy is very very very contrite right now and genuinely feels like he has let you down... I think what has happened has been an appalling spectacle (not the leaking of the vid or any said vid itself if indeed it exists, but the witch hunt that is going on... so what if a person is not a full on bber doesnt mean they cannot be hot)... and tbh as long as you are having fun doing what youre doing and its not hurting anyone else then fvck it... more power to ya... (that goes for all, I am NOT I repeat NOT after anyones knickers... well ok maybe DBs but thats it.... oh and JWs...  )


I dont really think he's ****d I didnt get no apology for it or anything, so I really doubt he's feeling anything about it. It was a bit of fun and I genuinely thought it would go no further... I can take the flack where needed, and I hold my hands up I shouldnt of been so naive. xx


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> *Hang on a minute, I've done this once and once only! I dont make a habit of it, and I didnt just randomly start sending these pics straight away we had spoke for a while. And I actually really liked the guy, and I dont think there is anything wrong with having fun in that way, its just I unfortunately put my trust into the wrong person...more fool me. xx*
> 
> I dont really think he's ****d I didnt get no apology for it or anything, so I really doubt he's feeling anything about it. It was a bit of fun and I genuinely thought it would go no further... I can take the flack where needed, and I hold my hands up I shouldnt of been so naive. xx


Sorry my bad I didn't realise you had met this guy and were in a "relationship" type thing. Excuse my last post in that case I just thought you had sent a video to some guy you had only spoke to over the internet.

Apologies


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Greyphantom said:


> LMAO... point taken Bri... we talking nuclear containment type stuff... lol...


well that in conjunction with his socks is def gonna require a nuclear space suit to prevent combustion


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

KatBelle said:


> I wonder too, I reckon that he thought that he wouldnt be found out, and that maybe I had sent them to others, but he was very wrong because I've never sent pictures or videos like that before it was a first for me and definitely a last... Just think its sick especially when they know that you have a hard time trusting people anyways :confused1:
> 
> And I would name and shame him, but I'm scared that I find out he's done this loads, because its gutting enough that he's done it but if I found out he was someone who did that to everyone and I got taken in I would be more gutted... I'm too nice to people I think! :lol:
> 
> xxx





Greyphantom said:


> IMHO I think the guy is very very very contrite right now and genuinely feels like he has let you down... I think what has happened has been an appalling spectacle (not the leaking of the vid or any said vid itself if indeed it exists, but the witch hunt that is going on... so what if a person is not a full on bber doesnt mean they cannot be hot)... and tbh as long as you are having fun doing what youre doing and its not hurting anyone else then fvck it... more power to ya... (that goes for all, I am NOT I repeat NOT after anyones knickers... well ok maybe DBs but thats it.... oh and JWs...  )


As GP has said, I would imagine dude in question is extremely sheepish and never meant harm, and was supposed to be of utmost confidence IMO

Seems where trouble lies is some fcker deciding it be a good idea to cause trouble by informing said females of existance, and as such a completely out of order an unjust witch hunt ensued fuelled as much by certain male members as catty females..

I myself enjoy a good wind up, but there are certain lines I wont cross, and some people should mind their own fckin business and not project personal condemnation upon people knowing full well most are not holier than thou..

TBH Im indifferent towards you Kat, you have something to offer on board some guys want\take interest in, fair enough Couldnt care less

But I think it should now be left here as I know how i would feel if were my private life invaded.

Some fcker would be getting the good news right now lol


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

jw007 said:


> As GP has said, I would imagine dude in question is extremely sheepish and never meant harm, and was supposed to be of utmost confidence IMO
> 
> *Seems where trouble lies is some fcker deciding it be a good idea to cause trouble by informing said females of existance*, and as such a completely out of order an unjust witch hunt ensued fuelled as much by certain male members as catty females..
> 
> ...


Very true


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

KatBelle said:


> Its really hard though, because when i do put my trust into people I get burnt every time, and I'm not meaning pics there I mean friendships or boyfriends... Fck knows why, but I just think its wrong for people to betray trust in that way. Men are different I guess, but I really think that telling people or showing people things that go on between two people is really childish to be honest and a little sad... never mind though I'm sure I'm not the first its been done to and I wont be the last likely. But I've learned my lesson for definite :thumb: :thumb : xxx


this kind of thing really does wind me up and give us nice guys out there a hard time i do feel sorry that this type of thing has happend to katbelle but try not to tard the same brush with all guys there some nice ones out there just be a little more carefull next time xx


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

sme nasty people on this board


----------



## D92 (Aug 25, 2010)

£10 on JW being the man in question lmao


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> Sorry my bad I didn't realise you had met this guy and were in a "relationship" type thing. Excuse my last post in that case I just thought you had sent a video to some guy you had only spoke to over the internet.
> 
> Apologies


No, I wasnt in a relationship with the guy, I didnt say that. I had only spoke to him over the internet, but I really thought he was a nice person, and it was a bit of fun thats all. But like I've said I've only ever sent pics/vids like that once and I mean EVER not just someone from here. So still dont think its right but I get your point about the whole thing, and definitely wont be making that mistake again xx



jw007 said:


> As GP has said, I would imagine dude in question is extremely sheepish and never meant harm, and was supposed to be of utmost confidence IMO
> 
> Seems where trouble lies is some fcker deciding it be a good idea to cause trouble by informing said females of existance, and as such a completely out of order an unjust witch hunt ensued fuelled as much by certain male members as catty females..
> 
> ...


I hope he does have a concsience and does feel bad about it, its a horrible thing to do to someone. But whats done is done he cant take it back unfortunately.

I'm just being me on the board and enjoy the banter and chatting to people and finding out new info for training etc and I agree people shouldnt have their private life dragged into things unless they have asked for advice etc

I think its sad that people have decided to act the way they have towards me, but I'm not letting it bother me. And totally agree I think it should be left alone now too :thumb: :thumb : xxx


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

The video is ace :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol: :lol: :cool2:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

*matt* said:


> this kind of thing really does wind me up and give us nice guys out there a hard time i do feel sorry that this type of thing has happend to katbelle but try not to tard the same brush with all guys there some nice ones out there just be a little more carefull next time xx


There really wont be a next time, I tried it and got burnt. We live and learn :thumb: xx


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

D92 said:


> £10 on JW being the man in question lmao


 Well seeing that i was sent a copy of these pictures also (not from Katy but from a guy) that's doubtful.

I like Kat nice girl, no point giving her a hard time.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Depressed said:


> The video is ace :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :lol: :lol: :cool2:


stop being a wee cnut, grow up


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well seeing that i was sent a copy of these pictures also (not from Katy but from a guy) that's doubtful.
> 
> I like Kat nice girl, no point giving her a hard time.


FFS! Was it a roundrobin email he forwarded it to??? That is not on. :ban:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Gym Bunny said:


> FFS! Was it a roundrobin email he forwarded it to??? That is not on. :ban:


So, surely if he has sent you these pictures etc then you know who he is?? xx


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well seeing that i was sent a copy of these pictures also (not from Katy but from a guy) that's doubtful.
> 
> I like Kat nice girl, no point giving her a hard time.


Thanks :thumb: xx


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> So, surely if he has sent you these pictures etc then you know who he is?? xx


No, as I haven't received any pics of you. From the comments it sounds like this male sent them to few of the guys on here though.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Gym Bunny said:


> FFS! Was it a roundrobin email he forwarded it to??? That is not on. :ban:


1) No just me that i know.

2) The pictures were highly tasteful modeling pictures very proffessional looking nothing pornographic in the slightest.

Now the video deal i have no idea about.

Obviously it was a board flirtation taken too far, happens all the time and its a reason no one should post pictures or videos of them self on the web EVER if they care who see's them.

Hell i wont lie its even happened to me years back but not on this forum or any forum to do with bb LOL


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> 1) No just me that i know.
> 
> 2) The pictures were highly tasteful modeling pictures very proffessional looking nothing pornographic in the slightest.
> 
> Now the video deal i have no idea about.


Ahh I see.

How is revision going? My coding has been a big fat fail today.


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> 1) No just me that i know.
> 
> 2) The pictures were highly tasteful modeling pictures very proffessional looking nothing pornographic in the slightest.
> 
> ...


Your on about different pictures, the modelling ones I really dont mind who saw them because it was what I did for a job and I'm proud of them because of what they represent. Its personal pictures/videos that I really didnt want people seeing.

I know I'm not the only one its happened to and I'm over it not going to let it bother me because no amount of getting upset will change things... soo moving on!! LOL  xxx



Gym Bunny said:


> No, as I haven't received any pics of you. From the comments it sounds like this male sent them to few of the guys on here though.


Ah ok  xxx


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Ah revision is going good thanks GB.

Oh ok Kat, no idea then certainly sounds like you are upset and that's not good. But yes modelling pictures look very good


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

KatBelle said:


> Your on about different pictures, the modelling ones I really dont mind who saw them because it was what I did for a job and I'm proud of them because of what they represent. Its personal pictures/videos that I really didnt want people seeing.
> 
> I know I'm not the only one its happened to and I'm over it not going to let it bother me because no amount of getting upset will change things... soo moving on!! LOL  xxx
> 
> Ah ok  xxx


Them modelling pics were spot on.:cool:


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I hate it when I'm out the circle of trust, especially when things are getting busy!!!!


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Them modelling pics were spot on.:cool:


Thanks. :thumb: like I say I really dont mind showing them ones. But you saying that obviously confirms the trust no one theory.

Anyways think its best left now... :thumb: xx


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Anyone want a video of me having a w&nk, cant give the fvckers away


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

CJones said:


> Anyone want a video of me having a w&nk, cant give the fvckers away


I actually LOL'd :thumb:


----------



## vlb (Oct 20, 2008)

CJones said:


> Anyone want a video of me having a w&nk, cant give the fvckers away


****in myself haha


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

IT-JiKB9ctA[/MEDIA]]





Couldn't resist! :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Well seeing that i was sent a copy of these pictures also (not from Katy but from a guy) that's doubtful.
> 
> I like Kat nice girl, no point giving her a hard time.


I sent them to you mate, but that was way before any of this stuff lol.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KatBelle said:


> I can explain this now that I know what's going on...
> 
> I've been speaking to a guy on here for a while and really liked him.... after a while it got on to all things sexual, and we exchanged some pics...personal pics that I took thinking that I could 100% trust,which is weird for me but I really liked the guy, very naive of me looking back, but for some reason I thought he was a really nice guy. After a while of us exchanging some pics, he sent me some videos of himself... and I stupidly did some too... the worst of it is, I didnt feel at all comfortable with it because I generally dont trust men... so doing it was me attempting to trust again. And he knew that, he knew exactly how I felt about it and he promised and swore he wouldnt show anyone anything that it was for just me and him to enjoy, which blatantly is how it should be. He even went as far as to say he prided himself on his honesty and that he would never do anything like that.
> 
> ...


Well that's just bull s.hit. Im sorry, but ill defend you and say your a nice girl. But don't just blatently lie. There are loads of guys in there that had photos of you. And then there are other guys say "oh think i will stop textin her now then". Flame me all you want guys, but your getting played and i think its bull!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

faceeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Well that's just bull s.hit. Im sorry, but ill defend you and say your a nice girl. But don't just blatently lie. There are loads of guys in there that had photos of you. And then there are other guys say "oh think i will stop textin her now then". Flame me all you want guys, but your getting played and i think its bull!


Err hang on a minute... when have I ever sent you or anyone else on here personal pictures???? modelling ones yes I agree but never anything personal! and I think you got an email from me saying about personal stuff? and I have only ever sent two people modelling pictures as well and one was you!! so how is that bull****???? :confused1: xx


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

KatBelle said:


> Err hang on a minute... when have I ever sent you or anyone else on here personal pictures???? modelling ones yes I agree but never anything personal! and I think you got an email from me saying about personal stuff? *and I have only ever sent two people modelling pictures as well and one was you!!* so how is that bull****???? :confused1: xx


I think Mrs PowerHouseMcGru will be giving Mr PowerHouseMcGru the death stare right aabbbboouuutt... NOW!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

not just the pics, just the general crap thats going on now. Just not buying it! Loads guys got your number and that. Which now makes this whole "i cant trust men sympathy thing seem so fake!"

You want guys to treat you right?

DONT ACT LIKE A SLAG WHEN YOU HAVE NEVER EVEN MET THEM!!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

CJones said:


> Anyone want a video of me having a w&nk, cant give the fvckers away


Aye go on mate, I'll show it my missus on how to do it right. :lol:


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> I think Mrs PowerHouseMcGru will be giving Mr PowerHouseMcGru the death stare right aabbbboouuutt... NOW!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Na mate, i showed her the pics straight away. hide things like that, looks like there is something sinister going on, when there wasn't. Im just a bloke. and i like looking at tits!!! lol


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not just the pics, just the general crap thats going on now. Just not buying it! Loads guys got your number and that. Which now makes this whole "i cant trust men sympathy thing seem so fake!"
> 
> You want guys to treat you right?
> 
> DONT ACT LIKE A SLAG WHEN YOU HAVE NEVER EVEN MET THEM!!


I dont really care whether you buy it or not, its exactly how I feel. I said i didnt have a lot of trust in guys that doesnt mean that I cant speak to them anymore?? And because someone has my number, and we text etc does that really mean I'm acting like a slag?? In my mind not at all, I get on with men generally, and dont see the problem with texting, and I have to add that none of the texting is sexual, Just because I dont trust people doesnt mean I'm going to hide away! I just dont trust them relationships wise etc and obviously with things like this now... I'm not here to explain my personal life to anyone, I shouldnt have to. But I am not now nor have I ever been a liar! xx


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KatBelle said:


> I dont really care whether you buy it or not, its exactly how I feel. I said i didnt have a lot of trust in guys that doesnt mean that I cant speak to them anymore?? And because someone has my number, and we text etc does that really mean I'm acting like a slag?? In my mind not at all, I get on with men generally, and dont see the problem with texting, and I have to add that none of the texting is sexual, Just because I dont trust people doesnt mean I'm going to hide away! I just dont trust them relationships wise etc and obviously with things like this now... I'm not here to explain my personal life to anyone, I shouldnt have to. But I am not now nor have I ever been a liar! xx


Your not getting it are you. If you want to send vids of you doing stuff like that to what is really a complete stranger, then thats your perogative.

But then to say you have trust issues with men and this has mad it worse. What a load of bulls.hit.

If you don't send vids to strangers then you wouldn't be getting shat on!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> I think Mrs PowerHouseMcGru will be giving Mr PowerHouseMcGru the death stare right aabbbboouuutt... NOW!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Lol she did find out but he blamed it all on me! Cheeky swine, i am nothing to do with any trading of rude pictures :innocent:


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Unless I'm missing something, it sounds like a girl sent a few/one guy her pics/vid and they betrayed her confidence/trust in them? In which case...why is this a 'witch hunt'? I think it's clear that men and women on this forum flirt; yes such fun isn't to do with bbing, but it's just extra fun...but this forum isn't just about bbing...it's also a comminity isn't it?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Your not getting it are you. If you want to send vids of you doing stuff like that to what is really a complete stranger, then thats your perogative.
> 
> But then to say you have trust issues with men and this has mad it worse. What a load of bulls.hit.
> 
> If you don't send vids to strangers then you wouldn't be getting shat on!


And why the fvck cant two people on the internet share some sh!t together? How does that make either of them a slag!! Or is it only woman that get called slags if they get their rat out for a stranger? What century you from? She said she sent it to him, she never sent you a video or anyone else I know so let's leave it at that.

I think this issue needs to be dropped now... it's getting childish and pathetic and not proving anything. Hell delete the thread it's got nothing productive in it!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Lol she did find out but he blamed it all on me! Cheeky swine, i am nothing to do with any trading of rude pictures :innocent:


yeah she found out, cos i showed her!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> And why the fvck cant two people on the internet share some sh!t together? How does that make either of them a slag!! Or is it only woman that get called slags if they get their rat out for a stranger? What century you from? She said she sent it to him, she never sent you a video or anyone else I know so let's leave it at that.
> 
> I think this issue needs to be dropped now... it's getting childish and pathetic and not proving anything. Hell delete the thread it's got nothing productive in it!


Mate, i just got peeved with the whole sympathy thing she was playing and the trust sh.ite. Like you said, she can send what she wants, but dont moan when i gets leaked out. Thats was always going to happen!!

She knew that! Get real.


----------



## ashie1986 (Feb 14, 2010)

TaintedSoul said:


> And why the fvck cant two people on the internet share some sh!t together? How does that make either of them a slag!! Or is it only woman that get called slags if they get their rat out for a stranger? What century you from? She said she sent it to him, she never sent you a video or anyone else I know so let's leave it at that.
> 
> I think this issue needs to be dropped now... it's getting childish and pathetic and not proving anything. Hell delete the thread it's got nothing productive in it!


yeah should leave her alone now

shady cnuts

loads a **** been said shud find something else to talk about now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

fine, just got annoyed with the sympathy plee. no more said!


----------



## Si Train (Jul 21, 2009)

Personality i went for but hard to choose between that and face. A nice bum is great too though!


----------



## scottish676 (Jun 30, 2009)

Katy said:


> Unless I'm missing something, it sounds like a girl sent a few/one guy her pics/vid and they betrayed her confidence/trust in them? In which case...why is this a 'witch hunt'? I think it's clear that men and women on this forum flirt; yes such fun isn't to do with bbing, but it's just extra fun...but this forum isn't just about bbing...it's also a comminity isn't it?


It seems to be from this and another couple of threads someone has been playing the "I am only sending these pics to you because I trust you" game but in reality has sent them to a few/couple of people.

Nothing wrong with that of course each to their own and all that but now the few/couple of guys have realised that they are not the only ones getting pics they have decided to out the picture sender.

Trust in my eyes is not gained by sending pics/vids of your half naked/naked rump to people male or female on an internet forum. Trust evolves with a relationship, a real relationship.

moral of the story is if you don't want pics/vids of yourself spread over the internet don't send them to someone you barely know.


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Katy said:


> Unless I'm missing something, it sounds like a girl sent a few/one guy her pics/vid and they betrayed her confidence/trust in them? In which case...why is this a 'witch hunt'? I think it's clear that men and women on this forum flirt; yes such fun isn't to do with bbing, but it's just extra fun...but this forum isn't just about bbing...it's also a comminity isn't it?


Exactly my thinking :thumb: x



PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, i just got peeved with the whole sympathy thing she was playing and the trust sh.ite. Like you said, she can send what she wants, but dont moan when i gets leaked out. Thats was always going to happen!!
> 
> She knew that! Get real.


And just before I leave it, because its getting old reading this thread now. I dont want anyones sympathy, I feel how I feel end of. I would be more upset if i thought everyone was thinking aww bless her because i dont want anyones pity! I dont play games like that never have never will ans I dislike people who do. And no, I genuinely didnt know that he was going to leak it out, if I did I would never of sent it in the first place. It was fun, that was meant to be between us thats it!

Leave it there now because it really is getting a bit much now


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

KatBelle said:


> Exactly my thinking :thumb: x
> 
> And just before I leave it, because its getting old reading this thread now. I dont want anyones sympathy, I feel how I feel end of. I would be more upset if i thought everyone was thinking aww bless her because i dont want anyones pity! I dont play games like that never have never will ans I dislike people who do. And no, I genuinely didnt know that he was going to leak it out, if I did I would never of sent it in the first place. It was fun, that was meant to be between us thats it!
> 
> Leave it there now because it really is getting a bit much now


Ok, then i have made a mistake, judged you wrong and i apologise.


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

scottish676 said:


> It seems to be from this and another couple of threads someone has been playing the "I am only sending these pics to you because I trust you" game but in reality has sent them to a few/couple of people.
> 
> Nothing wrong with that of course each to their own and all that but now the few/couple of guys have realised that they are not the only ones getting pics they have decided to out the picture sender.
> 
> ...


Again, I'm having to defend myself. I really didnt send those pictures to anyone but one person, and as for vids I have never done one before. He maybe did think that but the pics other people have seen are modelling ones, they were work, so its not an issue for people to see them they were on my own website when I had one, for long enough. It's the pics that are personal that I'm upset about because he had no right when they were meant for him only. Would like to leave this now so not going to comment back on things otherwise it will just drag it out.

I agree with what your saying about trust etc I was just naive and made a mistake thats all. xx


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

Why are people giving her sh|t about this?

pretty sad really

i'd like to see you talk to someone like this face to face


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Was_Eric said:


> Why are people giving her sh|t about this?
> 
> pretty sad really
> 
> i'd like to see you talk to someone like this face to face


Fell out with one of aa_sexy mates the other week about being a slag.

Acting a certain way to lots of blokes, then wonders why she ends up with bad people.

I would say anything i say on here to someones face.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> not just the pics, just the general crap thats going on now. Just not buying it! Loads guys got your number and that. Which now makes this whole "i cant trust men sympathy thing seem so fake!"
> 
> You want guys to treat you right?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

OK I think this thread has gone far enough and is now just bullying and flaming.

Let's all just calm down and move the f*ck on


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Fell out with one of aa_sexy mates the other week about being a slag.
> 
> Acting a certain way to lots of blokes, then wonders why she ends up with bad people.
> 
> I would say anything i say on here to someones face.


alight mate you two have history

if youre gonna do it do it privately, why try and humiliate her on a public forum?

theres other people doing it too, probably only know her from a few posts on here, what do they get out of it?


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Pelayo said:


> Maybe mate, but sometimes people need a wake up call. Maybe she might think about finding a decent bloke, seeing him fora couple of months and then doing these things. No probs with him posting vids then as he would actually know her meaning he wouldnt want to post it.
> 
> It's the truth and you know it!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> Mate, i just got peeved with the whole sympathy thing she was playing and the trust sh.ite. Like you said, she can send what she wants, but dont moan when i gets leaked out. Thats was always going to happen!!
> 
> She knew that! Get real.


Powerhouse....I hope you know that we get on, however...

...I don't know the full story, but wouldn't it be nice if someone could trust the other to not splurge privately sent images/vids? After all..they are called 'private messages'. I'm aware that I have come across as naive, and yeah, maybe I am, but I do feel disappointed that it seems expected that the content of a PM is not private...I sure hope that the content of my PM's aren't shared.


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Katy said:


> Powerhouse....I hope you know that we get on, however...
> 
> ...I don't know the full story, *but wouldn't it be nice if someone could trust the other to not splurge privately sent images/vids?* After all..they are called 'private messages'. I'm aware that I have come across as naive, and yeah, maybe I am, but I do feel disappointed that it seems expected that the content of a PM is not private...I sure hope that the content of my PM's aren't shared.


yeah it would be nice...it would also happen if you sent said vids to someone you had know longer than 5 mins.

Again nothing wrong with doing what she did, she is single. But dont then complain about the outcome!

And put a towel down kat next time ffs!!


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Katy said:


> Powerhouse....I hope you know that we get on, however...
> 
> ...I don't know the full story, but wouldn't it be nice if someone could trust the other to not splurge privately sent images/vids? After all..they are called 'private messages'. I'm aware that I have come across as naive, and yeah, maybe I am, but I do feel disappointed that it seems expected that the content of a PM is not private*...I sure hope that the content of my PM's aren't shared*.


I've not told a soul, I promise :whistling:


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> You dont know me, or the full story behind all this, so really your comments arent justified, you are entitled to your opinion but its the wrong one. I'm not now or ever have been a slag, a slag in my eyes is someone who sleeps around and I have only ever had long term relationships and I think that you accusing me of that is totally out of order. You know nothing about me, and your saying that like I've been about a bit because of some pics/vid. You can have your opinion or judge me whatever you like, but I know the truth
> 
> People make mistakes!!!


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

KatBelle said:


> I can explain this now that I know what's going on...
> 
> I've been speaking to a guy on here for a while and really liked him.... after a while it got on to all things sexual, and we exchanged some pics...personal pics that I took thinking that I could 100% trust,which is weird for me but I really liked the guy, very naive of me looking back, but for some reason I thought he was a really nice guy. After a while of us exchanging some pics*, he sent me some videos of himself...* and I stupidly did some too... the worst of it is, I didnt feel at all comfortable with it because I generally dont trust men... so doing it was me attempting to trust again. And he knew that, he knew exactly how I felt about it and he promised and swore he wouldnt show anyone anything that it was for just me and him to enjoy, which blatantly is how it should be. He even went as far as to say he prided himself on his honesty and that he would never do anything like that.
> 
> ...


ding ding round 2 lol


----------



## KatBelle (Sep 29, 2010)

Another thing, you could be with someone for years and they could do the same thing, people are unpredictable and you never know what is going to happen as I have learned. and I'm not complaining about it really it was brought up and since then I've had to defend myself, would you rather I just sat and took it and said nothing???


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

Katy said:


> Powerhouse....I hope you know that we get on, however...
> 
> ...I don't know the full story, but wouldn't it be nice if someone could trust the other to not splurge privately sent images/vids? After all..they are called 'private messages'. I'm aware that I have come across as naive, and yeah, maybe I am, but I do feel disappointed that it seems expected that the content of a* PM is not private...I sure hope that the content of my PM's aren't shared*.


if your reffering to what we talked about theni would never do that!


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)




----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

PowerHouseMcGru said:


> if your reffering to what we talked about theni would never do that!


Ha ha haa...I knew that wouldn't come across as good :laugh: But shhhh! :laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

I sincerely hope, that in addition to keeping what is discussed in PMs private, Powerhouse, you also respect the A/L confidentiality. :scared:


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Gym Bunny said:


> I sincerely hope, that in addition to keeping what is discussed in PMs private, Powerhouse, you also respect the A/L confidentiality. :scared:


A/L ???


----------



## Was_Eric (Jul 3, 2008)




----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

ow come on now mods do your job and ether lock this tread or delete it its gone fare from the o p and turned in to a he said she said and every other ten pence that poeple want to put in


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

CJones said:


> A/L ???


Analingus

:lol:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

I would literally put a bag over a girls head (with a few holes to breath, but enough to limit her levels of day to day activity...) if she had the perfect ****. She could like shreks uncle...


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Ak_88 said:


> Analingus
> 
> :lol:


ahhhhhh, yep I'm a member of that group 

Just realised tha AL is adult lounge


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This thread has gone far enough.

It's verging into bullying territory which is not acceptable on this forum.

L


----------

